# Coffe cart electrical kit-out?



## timrhoffmann (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi All

A quick question - have any of your worked on kitting out a coffee van or cart yourselves? We have purchased a Piaggio and currently going through the motions of kitting it out with all the necessary. This includes some welding/mechanical work for drawings/workbench etc., but essentially we need to consider at this early stage what we need and ANY advice would be hugely appreciated. We of course considered going down the pre-kitted out route, but decided to go it alone, for cost more than anything.

We've got a 2-group Fracino machine (NOT dual fuel unfortunately) w/ grinder. The idea is to have a generator which we can bring along in a car to events where there isn't a power supply but otherwise running everything off the mains, namely:

· Flojet or similar for water pump (any advice on good/bad models here?)

· Small fridge

· Grinder

· Hot water dispenser/boiler

Is there anything we're missing (from an electrical point of view - we also have a knock-out drawer, clean and grey water tanks, etc.), but want to ensure that we have considered the electrical side of things fully before completing the internal kitout.

Any photos/ advice / horror stories would really help at this early stage.

Thanks a lot!

Tim


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You should look at B S I standards requirements for Electrical Insatallations IEE Wiring Regulations.( think the latest is Seventeenth Edition) I only have 16 th Ed

Section 608 refers to caravans and motor caravans and electrical requirements. Try looking on line !! (It is quite technical)

From what you say you wish to run I think you will need a fairly large generator.(DO NOT get a barely capable unit as it will cause problems, it also gives scope if you wish to add use other equipment later) Try sourcing a generator which will run on LPG (Propane not Butane) less problems with fuel and exhaust.

Visit caravan and motorised caravan dealers/sales /conversion specialists .Have a look around and ask questions.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I would recommend contacting Towability who will be able to advise and provide assistance

They are leaders in their field and have great experience at coffee fit outs. BellaBarista is part of Towability


----------

